# Can't seem to give my money away.



## Tames D (Jul 21, 2008)

I've been trying to donate my Casino Cash but it won't make the transfer. The intended recipient PM'ed me asking why I keep donating nothing to him, lol. I didn't realize that he has been getting notices that I'm donating $0 to him. Everytime I try it acts as if the transfer was successful but I still have my Casino Cash.

The process I've been doing is: 
I go into Casino and click on 'Transfer Cash to Another Player'.
I insert the recipients name in the 'Donate To' box.
I enter the $ amount in the 'Amount' box.
I click on 'Donate'.


----------



## diamondbar1971 (Jul 21, 2008)

boy, tim, it must be nice to be rich...have you been out there on golden springs dr. with a tin cup....haha.  i do miss southern cal sometimes


----------



## Tames D (Jul 21, 2008)

diamondbar1971 said:


> boy, tim, it must be nice to be rich...have you been out there on golden springs dr. with a tin cup....haha. i do miss southern cal sometimes


Nope. My spot is at the freeway offramp with a homeless sign, lol.


----------



## newGuy12 (Jul 21, 2008)

Haha!  I once liked to mess around with that casino stuff on this board, too, but I have grown tired of it.  I will donate my virtual money to someone if they wish for it.  Just let me know.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 21, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> Haha! I once liked to mess around with that casino stuff on this board, too, but I have grown tired of it. I will donate my virtual money to someone if they wish for it. Just let me know.


 
I am broke  and need to support my habit.


----------



## newGuy12 (Jul 21, 2008)

Okay, then... two people gave me PM's.  Master Terry gets half, and diamondbar1971 gets the other half... just let me transfer the funds.  Haha, like a Swiss bank account!  LOL!


----------



## newGuy12 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dang it, my VPN is stepping on the scripts somehow... stand by...


----------



## newGuy12 (Jul 21, 2008)

Don't you guys spend it all in one place, haha!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 21, 2008)

I will loose it as fast as you gave it to me.


----------



## Tames D (Jul 22, 2008)

Soooo, doe's anyone know why this is happening? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 22, 2008)

QUI-GON said:


> Soooo, doe's anyone know why this is happening? Am I doing something wrong?


 
Are you sure you put in the correct amount, if so I have no ideal This is mind blowing to me. I get donations from alot of people.


----------



## newGuy12 (Jul 22, 2008)

QUI-GON said:


> Soooo, doe's anyone know why this is happening? Am I doing something wrong?


QUI-GON, are you entering the value as just a string of digits?  That is how I entered the amount, just digits, like so:

2000

No dollar sign, no period, nothing else.  And evidently, my transfer went through.

You are not being watched by the DHS, are you??? hahaha


----------



## Tames D (Jul 22, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> QUI-GON, are you entering the value as just a string of digits? That is how I entered the amount, just digits, like so:
> 
> 2000
> 
> ...


I tried it every which way but loose, lol. 
I know someone is watching me, don't know if it's the DHS or not. But I suspect it might be Jenna... lol.


----------

